

How can I maximize the effectiveness of my professional online presence? - animal

I am not an extrovert. I dislike social networking sites - I had a facebook account for about a year, but it's been closed for several years since. I choose different names for different sites of which I am a member because I am paranoid. It occurred to me this is a bad practice if I want to ever lose my 9-5 and work as a freelancer/contractor. Most successful freelancers/contractors I have encountered have a consistent and thorough online presence - they have a professional identity that they use across communities, a blog full of relevant professional content, and an attitude towards community participation online pretty much opposite of my own.<p>Is a strong, unified online presence a requirement for freelance success?<p>Can there be some middle ground where I maintain some level of comfortable anonymity yet have enough of my professional self "out there" for potential clients to find and want to use my services?<p>Do these people lead a dual online life with professional and personal accounts for various sites? Or do they really only ever participate online as professionals?<p>If it makes a difference, my experience is in web development but I am interested in expanding my horizons.
======
kaisdavisOR
> Is a strong, unified online presence a requirement for freelance success?

No. Not in the least. I think a strong sense of marketing yourself is
important, and that often ties into developing a strong online presence, but
not a unified online presence.

> they have a professional identity that they use across communities, a blog
> full of relevant professional content, and an attitude towards community
> participation online pretty much opposite of my own.

That's only one way to do it. There are tons of successful freelancers /
contractors that you haven't heard of (not because they aren't successful),
but because they're working on developing their skills and getting work, not
developing an online presence.

When you want to take the jump towards full time freelance work, I recommend
Ramit Sethi's writings on earning more money
(<http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/>) or the earn1k program
(<http://www.earn1k.com>).

IMO, you don't need to wait until you lose your job to start developing an
online presence or to start freelancing.

------
noahc
I know that some online personalities have mentioned dual facebooks. [1]

Some people choose to go by a name that closely resembles their real name or
in someway psuedo-anonymizes them. I think this works in some ways, but if
anyone really wants to figure it out they can.

You don't need the same account name on Ebay and Amazon as you would have on
twitter. That's a sort of middle ground.

It's important to figure out which is public facing and which is private
facing. I'd use a version of noahc or mrnoahc for almost anything I want you
to be able to find.

I can say that my hacker news comments have helped me a lot when reaching out
to other people, and I suspect at a minimum you could at least point people to
your comments on here.

<http://www.chrisbrogan.com/families-run-on-facebook/>

------
arn
I understand your desire for privacy. And I think it's relatively achievable
while maintaining an online presense. Of course the most successful
individuals on the net you can point to as big personalities and identities. I
do think to achieve that level of notoriety and influence, you need you have a
very strong, and somewhat exposed online personality.

For just, what I'd call, regular online success, I don't think you need to be
as exposed.

I've always been very aware of my online presence and exposure. I tend to be a
private person, so I limit my exposure to my professional business. I don't
talk about my personal life, and don't actually use facebook except for actual
person connections. My twitter, on the other hand, is pretty much only about
things that relate to my work life.

